# Dead Standing Cholla



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 25, 2019)

Didn't really know which forum to add this to, so figured since it's still standing or lying where it lived, logging wood work.
Anyway, I went into the desert about 2 miles from the house and took some pictures of Cholla on known BLM land. This is gonna be picture heavy, but some of you don't mind. None of this stuff is for sale nor is it for trade as it is not in my possession yet. Besides, when I get back out there to c0llect some with proper permission, I probably couldn't find the ones in the pictures anyway, except for one. I'll spend a lot of time looking for it if I have to. It's also the largest trunk I have ever seen. I used the obligatory foot as a gauge for the size. That shoe you see is 13 + inches long. You can see it's a little shorter than the width of the trunk, and at the heel, there is probably as much trunk exposed as you see at my toe. Red Wings, BTW. There are burl things all up the trunk. My toe is on one of them. The others are there.





I have no idea what it looks like on the other side, but it's a monster as far as OD goes.

The next 2 pictures are of the two branches that fell off before it hit the ground. My shoe is 4 1/2" wide, and you can see wood on either side. The second picture shows both branches that are over 6" wide and probably 3-4" all the way up.







The pictures below are just to show the fruit and why they are sometimes called Chain Fruit Cholla. The seeds are edible. 

 



This one is about the perfect diameter for Mills, and possibly a Pot or two.


 
I don't think this one is over 3 feet tall, but the trunk at the ground is about 7-8" OD. Notice the snow capped mountain in the back ground. Friday it snowed all day. Today, when the picture was taken, it was near 68 degrees and a reasonably clear sky.




This guy here has a trunk between 8-9" OD, and the branches are 4+ inches OD.



 I hope you guys liked the pictures. I know one or two of you will probably drool all over you desk or monitor. 
I'm going to get out there again in a couple weeks and get some. I'll let you know when I do. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 12


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 25, 2019)

GPS it!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 25, 2019)

Dang it Jerry! I just about ruined my phone from the drool pouring down on it. Can't wait to see what you are able to harvest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 25, 2019)

oh man. those are so cool. I never saw one up close. driving by at 70 yes...


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 25, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> GPS it!!!


Hey Quacker, my mind is my GPS if I've been there once, except for Eric's place. It's down in the bottom of some holler with banjo music in the background.  ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Feb 25, 2019)

Too cool! I hope you’ll end up spinning a piece of that big carcass... probably make for a cool turning!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 25, 2019)

I have a sample of _Cylindropuntia fulgida_, Chain fruit cholla, (cactus). My sample was a gift from a friend many years ago and my ID is based from his knowledge. It is one of the few samples I did not finish to 1/2" thick, I did not have the heart to do so. Some day I'll buy another sample piece to finish to 1/2" to fit in the display rack.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 25, 2019)

Walking the dogs down in Albuquerque with my now wife, I would point out dead pieces in folks yards and try to describe casting to her. But those were never much larger than a hefty pen blank size.......geeeeeeeeeee


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 25, 2019)

Nice! I spend a lot of time scrounging and hiking in the desert here in the valley, I have never seen any near that big, I wonder if your elevation might have something to do with it.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 25, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> I have a sample of _Cylindropuntia fulgida_, Chain fruit cholla, (cactus). My sample was a gift from a friend many years ago and my ID is based from his knowledge. It is one of the few samples I did not finish to 1/2" thick, I did not have the heart to do so. Some day I'll buy another sample piece to finish to 1/2" to fit in the display rack.
> 
> View attachment 161482 View attachment 161481 View attachment 161480 View attachment 161479 View attachment 161478



Mark, what you have there is a piece from a young'n. You can tell by the hole patterns. Below is a piece from an oldster. The wood is more solid, and the trunks don't have thorns. This piece was probably a couple feet above ground, or very near a crotch. That's why it still holes. Was gonna make grips for a 7.62 Chicom pistol my brother captured in Laos while in VN. Then decided to keep it all original. 











It's yours if you want it.. Postage only. 1/2" x 3 1/4" x 5 3/4". The upper left corner tapers to 1/4" thick due to bad band sawing. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 26, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Mark, what you have there is a piece from a young'n. You can tell by the hole patterns. Below is a piece from an oldster. The wood is more solid, and the trunks don't have thorns. This piece was probably a couple feet above ground, or very near a crotch. That's why it still holes. Was gonna make grips for a 7.62 Chicom pistol my brother captured in Laos while in VN. Then decided to keep it all original.
> 
> View attachment 161486
> 
> ...



That is a really awesome offer Jerry. Don't change your mind for me, but keep me in mind down the road. At 5 & 3/4"long, it might be short enough for someone to shimmy out of the display rack, a risk I would prefer to avoid. But once again, a very awesome offer. Thank you for your consideration, look forward to seeing those grips...


----------



## MEB02 (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm curious what all is made from this?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 26, 2019)

MEB02 said:


> I'm curious what all is made from this?



Well, I suppose a soup bowl would be out of the question.  But, here are a couple pieces I made several years ago. The tall vase is 8 1/8" tall with a 4 1/2"+ OD . Wall is about 1/4" thick. The small one is just aver 3 3/4" tall and 4 3/4" OD. Thickness about the same as the other one. 





The one on the left had to have the center filled with other Cholla pieces. The one on the right had 4 branches at the top of the stalk that were horizontal, causing the piece to be solid at the top. I used it for a tenon and later a foot, without having to fill in the bottom. 




Rather than make bowls, vases plates or things most turners do, some people cast the Cholla and make calls used for hunting different critters. A lot of people make pens from resin cast blanks. The best part of turning Cholla, is to let your imagination be your guide. It really is a very stable material to turn. It's a lot sturdier than it looks........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 23, 2019)

This morning I went out to the BLM land that has all the Cholla pictured above. My goal was to specifically get that big log I have my foot on in the first picture. I thought I'd lost it, but after about 15-20 minutes searching, I found it. It took all I had to carry it back to the truck. Still didn't make it. Ended up short by 20 feet. Had to Back up to the piece and loaded it with all the other stuff in this picture.



The trunk in the center is 14" x 48 tall, pretty much solid wood with no center. I'm going to have to use my chainsaw to see what it looks like inside. The upside down one on the right closest to the Saguaro is 6"+ just before the root flare, and 5" at the crotch. The one on the left is right at 4" below the arm pits, and maybe 5" at the root flare.
The piece lying on the ground is an arm off the 14" Cholla..........

I'm going to be making a 20 x 32" frame for a stained glass flag that is going to be presented to a Fox News Anchor. The top and bottom of the case is going to be live edge Hickory, and the 2 sides are going to be Cholla. Each side consists of 3 pieces of 1/2" thick x 2 1/2" wide Cholla slats with 1/2" space in between each piece. Wish me luck. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 23, 2019)

Good luck Jerry. I'll be waiting on my LFRB of cholla for pointing you in the right direction!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 1, 2019)

Man, If you want to part with some knife scales sized slabs, I'd be in.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 1, 2019)

@Nubsnstubs 

I'm still interested in buying a full size sample with the small holes if it ever works into play. Look forward to seeing pictures of the picture frame. Good Luck.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 1, 2019)

Today, I spent the first half of it under Kitt Peak International Observatory looking for some Cholla. From the Sun Scope in the middle of the picture is just at 3.42 miles and about 3000 feet higher than when I took the picture from. 



After I took a bunch of pictures of mesquite burls, 

 I found out I was on a Reservation. Got outa there quick. 

When we first got onto the ranch early morning, I stopped in and gave the owners wife a 12+" Mesquite plate. Back about 7 years ago, she had given me written permission to take any downed wood I wanted. They had pulled up all the old Mesquites back in the late 60's-early 70's so grass would get the water that the Mesquites were taking. The picture above is representative of what is left. Anyway, she told us the ranch was closed, but gave me the combination to the gate. 

Later after getting off the Res., we bumped into the owner of the ranch. I told him I was more interested in Cholla. Without blinking, he said, "Help yourself". I finally got official permission from the owner of the King Anvil Ranch, which is a 35 mile drive from my place, to 'collect as much of that crap you can haul away."  Well, needles to say, I only took 3 skeletons. It was almost a truck load.

Tomorrow, I start cutting it up, plus the stuff I got on March 23. When it's cut, I will then post sizes and prices. I'll say this before I start cutting. There will be bowl blanks available. I'm making a bunch of pen blanks for Woodcraft. There will also be a little "lumber" left over. So, handles, scales, grips, mills and other things will be available.

Mr Peet, if you are looking to display stuff, I'll give you a couple blanks for free, other than postage. Just tell me the size you need. If you think you will sell them later, then we probably need to make a trade. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 1, 2019)

Man I wish I could make a roadtrip there!!!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 1, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Today, I spent the first half of it under Kitt Peak International Observatory looking for some Cholla. From the Sun Scope in the middle of the picture is just at 3.42 miles and about 3000 feet higher than when I took the picture from. View attachment 163543
> 
> After I took a bunch of pictures of mesquite burls, View attachment 163540 I found out I was on a Reservation. Got outa there quick.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jerry,

Just for display and photographing. Seasoned samples finish at 3"wide x 6" long x 1/2 thick. I like them a little over so I can work them down. If you decide to sell, I'll PM a friends contact information to you if the Barter family does not devour. He may buy a bunch, not sure, he just "retired".


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 1, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Man I wish I could make a roadtrip there!!!


Well, when you do, you will have a place to stay... Just bring a big truck........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 21, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> I have a sample of _Cylindropuntia fulgida_, Chain fruit cholla, (cactus). My sample was a gift from a friend many years ago and my ID is based from his knowledge. It is one of the few samples I did not finish to 1/2" thick, I did not have the heart to do so. Some day I'll buy another sample piece to finish to 1/2" to fit in the display rack.
> 
> View attachment 161482 View attachment 161481 View attachment 161480 View attachment 161479 View attachment 161478


Damn, I wished I had read this post about 10 minutes earlier. I have about 4 specimens for you. I over filled, oops, oversized them all by making them 3/4". Two pieces of Cholla, and 3 pieces of Palo Verde, all off the same piece. Two can be book matched if you choose. I'll cut them to 1/2" x 3 x 6...........
To get this straight, 1/2 x 3 x 6. Right??? I'll send the box out Tuesday. Medium flat rate. You pay for the postage, and I will fill it with other desert crap........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 21, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Damn, I wished I had read this post about 10 minutes earlier. I have about 4 specimens for you. I over filled, oops, oversized them all by making them 3/4". Two pieces of Cholla, and 3 pieces of Palo Verde, all off the same piece. Two can be book matched if you choose. I'll cut them to 1/2" x 3 x 6...........
> To get this straight, 1/2 x 3 x 6. Right??? I'll send the box out Tuesday. Medium flat rate. You pay for the postage, and I will fill it with other desert crap........ Jerry (in Tucson)



Yes, 3 inches wide by 6 inches long by 1/2 inch thick is what they finish at. I like them a smidge over to finish them myself.

Now for the 'dessert crap', don't want any Hanta in there... I'll get a check in the mail for you, Thanks.... You might want to put the sample woods in a zip-lock style bag, as we are high humidity and swinging temps right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (Apr 22, 2019)

Being from New York and only driving at 60 miles per hour through the southwest, I never knew Cholla grew like that. Thanks so much for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 22, 2019)

Bob Ireland said:


> Being from New York and only driving at 60 miles per hour through the southwest, I never knew Cholla grew like that. Thanks so much for sharing the pictures.


60 miles per hour??? That's it????????? Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Bob Ireland (Apr 22, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> 60 miles per hour??? That's it????????? Jerry (in Tucson)


Well I never know who's reading these things :).


----------

